# Nikon has some news....



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

"Hey Nikon, I have some news to share with you...."
*grumble grumble*









"....You're a DAD! TEN puppies!!!!"
*....ten....puppies....*









"LOL, don't worry, we're only keeping one!" (maybe)
*phew*









*I'm so cool*









*sigh* Why did you tell him that? As if he needs another reason to think he's king of the world....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PS. There were actually 12 puppies but two did not make it  These were big puppies and one was stuck, so that one and the one behind it didn't make it. 5 boys and 5 girls! I wasn't going to get one but then I saw the photos, haha! Haven't made up my mind yet. A couple I know is getting a female so I will at least be able to watch her grow up (unfortunately my friend the breeder moved to TN after the breeding took place so I can't pester her to see them all the time).


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! He is a handsome dog! Good luck with the puppies!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Love your photo-news-story!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Nikon.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats Lies and Nikon! Haha i love the photos and story. Anyways how exciting! Can't wait to see the little puppies  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Can't wait to see photos!

Great job on the picture story, I loved it


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...Um Nikon...Congrats!...but where are the puppy pics


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!!! Great job Nikon!!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Woohoo! How awesome  Way to go, Nikon!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and Nikon!! Cannot wait to see how the litter turns out, very exciting!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still waiting for puppy pics!!!! You should get a little girl!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! Nice sized litter!

love the photo dialog

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cool, lets see pictures of Mommy and puppies!!!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

big litter! Congrats to Nikon and _________ , you never said who had to whelp all those puppies!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I enjoyed your photo story.... great pics to go along with the narrative! Nikon is a very handsome dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see some pictures of the little ones!!! Nice sized litter too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The breeder is not the type to do web sites and tons of photos but I did get some phone photos so I know they exist! They are all still OK, one is skinny but the breeder thinks it will be fine. 

Here is one pic from the day they were born. They are in the box because they were still at the vet dealing with the stuck puppy. Once everyone was born they went home to a nice whelping area setup in the breeder's bedroom.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Aww! Congrats daddy Nikon. Hoping for all to continue to do well and thrive.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lies, those pictures totally made me laugh. I love Nikon!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats! I just can't get over how stunning Nikon is. :wub:


----------

